# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Proponemos soluciones a los daños ocasionados por las avenidas del Ebro

## NoRegistrado

*Los daños de las avenidas del río Ebro vienen provocados por la invasión del dominio público hidráulico por parte de particulares y la imposibilidad de que el río siga su curso natural, que se ha visto reducido en un 45% desde 1927
Los caudales de los ríos son fundamentales para su existencia y para aportar los servicios que disfrutamos de ellos como los regadíos, agua potable y la naturaleza
Las extracciones periódicas de gravas y sustrato de los ríos son una grave amenaza y representan un coste económico que se desperdicia cada año, ya que el arrastre y recarga de gravas y tierras por el empuje de la fuerza del agua del Ebro rellena automáticamente los dragados realizados*



> SEO/BirdLife recuerda, desde su campaña Alas sobre agua, que los ríos y sus ecosistemas vinculados, como los humedales o el litoral, proporcionan unos beneficios económicos inadecuadamente valorados. En el caso del río Ebro las zonas donde se ensancha (riberas) como consecuencia de avenidas periódicas debido al deshielo, han sido ocupadas por campos de cultivo, para lo que se han construido unas barreras que impiden la inundación (motas). Esto hace que el río Ebro sea como un canal donde el agua coge mucha velocidad, por lo que cuando se producen grandes avenidas el río rompe las motas en un punto que es imprevisible, pudiendo afectar a cascos urbanos y poniendo en peligro a las personas.
> 
> Para evitar que el río Ebro inunde casas y cause daños mayores, es imprescindible que en las zonas donde se ensancha de forma natural, se retiren las motas y se devuelva al río el territorio (dominio público hidráulico) que es propiedad de todos los ciudadanos y no de unos particulares (Real Decreto 1/2001). De ésta manera en las siguientes avenidas del Ebro, en vez de romperse las motas por cualquier sitio e inundar los pueblos, el Ebro inundará zonas destinadas a bosques de ribera, sin causar daños a edificios o personas. Así mismo la biodiversidad aumentará al ampliarse la vegetación de ribera actualmente reducida a una mínima expresión y evitará los daños en los núcleos urbanos consolidados.
> 
> *Los ríos no están sucios*
> 
> Al menos no en cuanto a la presencia de gravas y vegetación de ribera. Extraer gravas del río o eliminar su vegetación riparia nada tiene que ver con limpiar los ríos. Las gravas y sedimentos que se acumulan en los cauces cumplen su función en la estructura fluvial, son claves para la correcta carga y descarga de los acuíferos relacionados, y actúan como cobijo para el desove y refugio de la fauna de estos ecosistemas. Además se mueven y varían con la llegada de cada riada. Por otro lado la actual práctica de extracción de gravas causa alteraciones graves a los bosques de ribera y su vegetación adyacente, una infraestructura natural que ayuda a minimizar la potencia de las riadas y los riesgos que en general modifican el comportamiento de las corrientes.
> 
> Esto además de ser inútil, es un derroche de dinero público en plena época de crisis. Más aún si tenemos en cuenta que en ocasiones no se llevan a cabo por motivos de seguridad sino por dar algún tipo de respuesta a corto plazo a las quejas. No existen resultados positivos de éstas acciones al cabo del tiempo, por otro lado desarrolladas durante años, sino más bien todo lo contrario, se demuestra año tras año su ineficacia, llegando agravar el problema de las avenidas.
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/blogs/seo-birdli...-avenidas-ebro

Poco se puede añadir.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (02-mar-2015),Varanya (05-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Mequinenza, Ribarroja y Flix llevan días soltando agua para frenar la gran riada antes de que entre el suelo catalán



> Salvo sorpresas de última hora, los municipios catalanes ribereños del Ebro están a salvo de la riada que ha anegado más de 40.000 hectáreas en Navarra y Aragón dejando daños de decenas de millones de euros y obligando incluso a la evacuación de pueblos enteros en la provincia de Zaragoza.
> 
> El gigantesco embalse zaragozano de Mequinenza, en el límite con Cataluña, es una vez más el gran seguro hidráulico del tramo catalán del Ebro. Además, para reforzar la amortiguación de las avenidas del Ebro, a continuación de la presa de Mequinenza están las de Ribarroja y Flix.
> 
> Las tres actúan como válvulas de regulación. Pese a que esta es la cuarta crecida del Ebro en un mes, los devastadores efectos que se han sentido aguas arriba no se han producido en suelo catalán.
> 
> Eso sí, las presas están al máximo de su capacidad. Se las ha puesto a máximo rendimiento para contener la extensión de los daños de la crecida en Cataluña.
> 
> El embalse de Mequinenza está a prácticamente el 92% de su capacidad máxima, con más de 1.400 hectómetros cúbicos de agua embalsada y subiendo. Este lunes por la mañana, el de Ribarroja estaba ya al 96% y seguía reteniendo parte del agua que le llegaba; y lo mismo ocurría en el de Flix, que estaba ligeramente por encima del 93% de su capacidad máxima.
> ...


Presa de Mequinenza,el gran seguro hidraulico de Cataluña frente a las crecidas del Ebro:


Fuente: http://www.abc.es/local-aragon/20150...503021052.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

Qué titular más mezquino por parte del ABC. Como se ha perdido éste histórico periódico.

Esos embalses se han construido donde se pudieron levantar.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (05-mar-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

En dicho periódico he visto titulares que considero aún peores, siempre con el mismo tema de fondo.

Lo diré una vez más. Las inundaciones del Ebro no se resuelven con un trasvase, ni aunque fuese de dimensiones faraónicas. Y el problema de déficit hídrico en el Levante, tampoco no se resuelve con trasvases. Se resuelve con adaptarse al medio natural. Si no se puede regar más, pues no se puede regar... para algo existe la agricultura de secano.




> C. Valenciana / EL PROBLEMA DEL AGUA
> Día 22/02/2015 - 17.14h
> 
> *El Ebro se desborda por tercera vez en dos semanas mientras la Comunidad Valenciana se seca*
> 
> http://www.abc.es/local-comunidad-va...502221624.html





> C. Valenciana / EL PROBLEMA DEL AGUA
> Día 26/02/2015 - 17.31h
> 
> *De las 10.000 hectáreas anegadas por el Ebro a las 10.000 hectáreas sin riego en Valencia* 
> 
> http://www.abc.es/local-comunidad-va...502261249.html

----------

Varanya (05-mar-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

Es totalmente evidente que una riada de este calibre es imposible trasvasarla, tan evidente como que por ejemplo el trasvase del tajo tiene un caudal máximo de 33 m3/s, a ver como vas a trasvasar una ríada de 2000 o 2500 m3/s...

Y claro, no vamos a tener los pantanos de una cuenca vacios en previsión de una riada que se produce cada muchos años, porque igual que vienen las riadas vienen las sequías y desgraciadamente no hay forma de prever esto a largo plazo.

Cuando además y lo estamos viendo en el Tajo, se crean unas demandas de agua en la cuencas que reciben el trasvase y luego diles a los regantes que como no hay agua este año no van a regar, ya vemos la que arman y al final lo que pasa es que destrozan un río y a la comarca cedente, la experiencia del Tajo es muy evidente.

La verdad es que da un poco de vergüenza decir estas cosas que son tan evidentes que un niño de 9 años las sabe, pero es que la demagogia en este tema está a la orden del día,  como en los anteriores artículos de ABC, que llegan a convertir un periódico en un panfleto.

----------


## Jonasino

> La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) propondrá limpiar el río Ebro en algunos puntos "por razones extraordinarias" pero no "de forma continuada". El presidente, Xavier de Pedro, ha afirmado que solo un cambio en la legislación permitiría acometer un dragado completo del río.
> 
> A juicio del presidente del organismo de cuenca, en algunas zonas se debe realizar una retirada periódica de sedimentos, lo que exigiría "un compromiso muy claro de las comunidades autónomas".
> 
> La CHE puede llevar a cabo limpiezas de oficio y también las autoriza a petición de partes interesadas, como comunidades de regantes, "desde el punto de vista hidráulico", pero una actuación "muy global" exige "un consenso claro medioambiental y político", ha expresado en declaraciones a Europa Press.
> 
> "Tiene que haber un pacto social, un consenso político, no nos podemos poner a quitar motas de forma unilateral", ha recalcado Xavier de Pedro, quien ha recalcado que la CHE no tiene competencias ambientales.
> 
> Ha insistido en que "tenemos que clarificar la política medioambiental que queremos en torno al río", ya que cuando hay avenidas "es muy fácil decir, a petición de los afectados, que hay que hacer limpiezas, pero los afectados deben saber que hay una legislación que va en dirección contraria".
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-limpieza-rios

Aviso a navegantes: Me limito a colgar la noticia porque en este tema confieso mi ignorancia y no quiero opinar

----------


## Haider05

Uy Pablo, pues Alberto Ollero profesor de ordenación del territorio de la Universidad de Zaragoza y presidente del Centro Ibérico de Restauración Fluvial, no opina como tú y sí como nosotros.???

----------

NoRegistrado (13-mar-2015)

----------

